# Replacing Trailer Hubs



## Flycast (Aug 29, 2012)

Are you dunking or dry launching?


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Dunking


----------



## Flycast (Aug 29, 2012)

I am not familiar with the Vortex model but my theory on hub maintenance is that the seals are probably the most important part and especially so when you're dunking the rig. Dunking something repeatedly in saltwater and touting no maintenance as they do on their site might scare me a little. To my way of thinking, saltwater and "no maintenance" do not go together. I think there is some value and peace of mind opening up your hubs annually and inspecting things to make sure they are in good working order, seals and grease are cheap.

Before you go buy a bunch of parts though, I'd open up what you've got and take a look, unless your hubs are in just terrible condition for some reason they shouldnt' need to be replaced. You could always do bearings and seals though, I'd also buy a few extras and carry them in your truck, along with a spare hub and grease.

Not much help I know.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

My experience is that if you didn't start with oil from the get go, then don't do it at all.  Once your spindles start to wear using grease-type system, the oil-type seals don't do a proficient job of sealing water out.  

I use something like the vortex system.  Contential trailers have a grease fitting into a hole down the middle of the spindle that leads to perpendicular holes at the inner bearing.  It fills from the inside bearing out.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

IMHO stay away from the oil hubs---if it leaks u have nothing left---u will always have grease.

If u keep ur buddy bearings fulll they will last "forever"

So where does the old grease go---or is it a maintenance thing???

KISS method for me


----------

